# Hope you have humi space



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0309 2901 25


TJL has spoke


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

LOL. I can't wait to see this. opcorn:

You have been waiting, watching silently. I'm curious who is going to catch hell.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Duck, it could get messy


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I think somebody has a coolidor or tuppidor in their future.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Ohhhh boy!! op2:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

All hail the TJL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHa. One of mine is involved in this, we just had to get the timing right. Somebody has been sticking their head up a little to often so we are going to trim a bit off the top. eep:
:whoo::dude::mrgreen:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I get the feeling this is going to get real messy, real fast!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

phager said:


> I get the feeling this is going to get real messy, real fast!


Doormat may look a little like this one I agree. LMAO.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Doormat may look a little like this one I agree. LMAO.


Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Could get real ugly with Jessi and Tash involded


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Blah Blah Blah...been there done that.....oke:










BWAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....:boxing:

Just not yet...LOL

Get em guys!!

Shawn


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesse brings serious pain... serious...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

opcorn:

make em go boom!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

LMAO... love that mat!! poor soul on the other end of that bomb wont have any feet to bleed from anyway.. Unless of course its just the feet and ankles that survive :whip:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

9405 9036 9930 0020 2719 20 :eyebrows:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

ohhh boy here we go it's gonna be a wicked day i think.... go get em guys...


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Christ! I sure hope this doesn't land anywhere near me. I need to go hide under a cooler. LOL. eep:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Uh oh...I pity the fool who's mailbox gets pounded by Jesse


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

He, he he...(wishing it was me), but dude you've gotta love it!!!

Send me what don't fit in your humi(s)

I'm only saying...


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Uh oh...I pity the fool who's mailbox gets pounded by Jesse


Don't forget Tash and Warren, and Kym. This is clearly going to be one destructive bit of ordinance. There isn't a mailbox in the world capable of containg this much WIN! 

*Eagerly awaits the damage*


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Look out these guys don't piss around!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

phager said:


> Don't forget Tash and Warren, and Kym. This is clearly going to be one destructive bit of ordinance. There isn't a mailbox in the world capable of containg this much WIN!
> 
> *Eagerly awaits the damage*


 we are better know as The justce league my friend and no you dont what any part of are swift hands of justice, we are game changers as in game over lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> we are better know as The justce league my friend and no you dont what any part of are swift hands of justice, we are game changers as in game over lol


Agreed. Forget the names behind it, hear only *TJL*. It is an ominous sound.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Man I love the smell of napalm in the morning





Pat its over for you lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Now where the hell did my little package go? Hmmmmm.


----------

